
WHAT IS INTELLIGENCE? - mikkokotila
http://autonom.io/what-is-intelligence/
======
dozzie
INTELLIGENCE IS TO KNOW NOT TO USE ALL CAPS.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
waterswaters
I was just about to say the SAME THINGGGGGGG

